# Book Request(Mentzer)



## tri-terror (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys.  Anyone have any ebooks from Mike Mentzer?
I have downloaded the two that are here in the library, but I'm trying to find some of the actual books that he wrote.

Also if you have a physical copy I may be interested in buying it from you.

Thanks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 13, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Hey guys.  Anyone have any ebooks from Mike Mentzer?
> I have downloaded the two that are here in the library, but I'm trying to find some of the actual books that he wrote.
> 
> Also if you have a physical copy I may be interested in buying it from you.
> ...



Ummm where the fuck you been?


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 13, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Ummm where the fuck you been?



What do you mean?  I've been around but my workouts are just to maintain lateley.  Nursing this bad leg with the torn ACL...
Having surgery in a few weeks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 13, 2013)

What I mean is I'm used to seeing you on here everyday-

Seems like you haven't been posting much.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 13, 2013)

Get better TT we miss you and I'll ask my buddies for hard copies. Dam good books . Ib


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 13, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What I mean is I'm used to seeing you on here everyday-
> 
> Seems like you haven't been posting much.



Honestly just been kinda bummed out because of the knee and haven't felt like posting much.


----------



## tri-terror (Jun 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Get better TT we miss you and I'll ask my buddies for hard copies. Dam good books . Ib



Thanks man that would be awesome.


----------



## dorian777 (Jun 17, 2013)

TT, check out Mike Mentzer Heavy Duty.  They have them all there.  I'd recommend Heavy Duty/Heavy Duty 2.  Mike got kind of crazy towards the end when he wrote the later titles, saying that you should work a bodypart every two weeks or so.  Mike should have been a multi-Mr. Olympia, but he challenged Weider and Arnold in the mags with his training philosophies.  I love Arnold, but at the '80 Olympia, Mike should have kicked his ass, both on the stage and off!


----------

